# Horse run in



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Want to build horse run in sided on three sides with steel and lean to steel roof. Because it will be open to weather should I use treated lumber for purlins and rafters?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I would.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Purloins--yes. Rafters---maybe. What direction will it be facing?

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We've got 3 sided sheds in a wet climate, non-treated. The poles rot out in about 25 years. The rest only rots if you let the steel come loose on the roof / walls.


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Building will face east. Header on open side will span either 16' or 18'. Should that be treated and what dimension lumber?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I should note, when I said the poles rot out in 25 years, I mean no pole left at grade, it starts much sooner than that!

As per the header, here at least treated is a real large premium, its cheaper to go untreated and buy some trim with your steel order to cover it.


----------

